# how to isolate part of a network?



## dabuttery (Sep 22, 2005)

I've just connected three computers in our office together through a switch, 
and connected the switch into the facility-provided Internet T1 connection. 
When I open My Network Connections I can see each of our computers plus some others not in our office! I'm asssuming these are from other offices in the building, all sharing a common T1.

How do I isolate our computers from the others while still retaining our own 
little three-system network?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just stick a broadband router on the T1 connection, and you'll have the NAT layer between you and the rest of the folks. :smile:


----------



## systemcrash (Oct 6, 2005)

yea you will be able to see other computers within your build as your most of the computers are setup on the same range what you could do is if you have a network admin you could ask him to setup your office with an ip range and put you on a different subnet something like and im only using this as an e.g and wouldnt normaly do this is 255.0.0.0 and give you the default gateway and also perferd DNS


----------

